# Gourdon (or Johnshaven) question



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder if any one can help me with this one 
In 1957 a 40ft vessel called the Boy Jim was sold from Helmsdale to J and J Ritchie and J Paton Kincardine Shire (Montrose Registry)
Can anyone tell me what happened to her ..Was she renamed etc
Many thanks
Donald McKay


----------

